# Hunting up north



## wood spliter (Oct 30, 2010)

Went to the town of Hoptinkin for some deer hunting.  Also saw a bear.


----------



## loon (Oct 30, 2010)

nice! good for you spliter   ;-) 

loon


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Loon.  I'm sure you see some bigger ones  up north.


----------



## loon (Oct 30, 2010)

they have been few and far between the last couple years??
  still getting ready right now to head out tomorrow for 2 weeks of rifle up at the camp


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice buck. Is he missing a brow tine on the right side? Any idea on the weight?


----------



## vvvv (Oct 30, 2010)

vvv= hope u didnt kill itjust 4thefkofit


----------



## loon (Oct 30, 2010)

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> vvv= hope u didnt kill itjust 4thefkofit



HUH????




in fact let me correct myself... do you eat 'ANY' kind of meat vvv???  

just wondering why you would put that statement up on the board???

loon


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 30, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't get that either?? He was 170lbs dressed I guess 200ish on the hoof. The Bear I saw was about 150. Windy and warm the whole week. Good luck when you go and post some picks. Also have a pic of me on 87 when my buddies fishing rods fell out of the truck.


----------



## loon (Oct 31, 2010)

fell outta the truck eh  nothing better than bloopers caught on film  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## JustWood (Oct 31, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pook meens,,,,,, hope U didn't wayst lead 4 the eF of it!


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 31, 2010)

A-cord-ingLEE said:
			
		

> wood spliter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I do that?  And why ask it in form?


----------



## ShenValSteve (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.  Early muzzleloader season started in VA today, I'll be hunting next Saturday and at least a couple of days the following week, then off the next two for regular firearms season.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 31, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Went to the town of Hoptinkin for some deer hunting.  Also saw a bear.



Nice buck spliter, you should have emailed that is about 15 -20 minutes from here. Spliter was it Hopkinton because thats the town near us.


zap


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 31, 2010)

ShenValSteve said:
			
		

> Nice. Early muzzleloader season started in VA today, I'll be hunting next Saturday and at least a couple of days the following week, then off the next two for regular firearms season.


Good luck! I always wanted to hunt Va. I saw a Sika deer during the summer. You hunting in the mountains?


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 31, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> wood spliter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Zap, I wasn't really to sure where we were going. When I go back I'll call, I want to see all those stacks! thanks again Steve


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is me coming down 87 with the fishing rod that blew out of the truck.  Had to pull to the center.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you get some fishing in?


zap


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 31, 2010)

My buddies did in the river.  All they caught were some Chubs.


----------



## ShenValSteve (Oct 31, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> ShenValSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, in Highland County.  The next ridge to our north is Pendleton County, WV.  Beautiful country.  I'll try to get some pics when my daughter goes with me, she's the digital camera expert in the family.  Palo Alto is the nearest "town" if you take a notion to search it on the web, although the post office closed in 1941 and the one room school house closed in 1946.


----------



## loon (Oct 31, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Here is me coming down 87 with the fishing rod that blew out of the truck.  Had to pull to the center.



i think the only thing you were gonna catch there would be some Rock Bass  %-P  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Oct 31, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> wood spliter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice buck, I was in a camp in Hopkinton for 20 years. Just joined a different one in a different area this year.


----------



## loon (Nov 4, 2010)

lots of doe's and yearlings seen so far    but no racks yet...
this was sunday, but all gone now.








this is the patio door watch  ;-) 







loon


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks nice.  You duck hunt also?


----------



## loon (Nov 4, 2010)

use to spliter, but not too much anymore. alot of woodies and geese come into the lake but ya gotta feed and its quite aways from home  ;-P


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 7, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   vvv  formerly known as blimp doesn't aprove of anything anyone does. not sure what it is.  Nice Buck


----------



## dloveroflife (Nov 7, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

>



Where do you live? I love the view!


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 8, 2010)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you.  I was down in west Va in the spring.  Maybe Mingo county..??


----------



## loon (Nov 9, 2010)

had to come home for a couple days but we are having a good time for sure  

another fella got this one...






and here's my 6 point...








Terry


----------



## loon (Nov 9, 2010)

dloveroflife said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is at the deer camp dloveroflife ;-) 

cant find any pics from the lake but here are a couple from the front..






got this deer last year...


----------



## ShenValSteve (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are some good looking bucks.  We had a day I would consider just about perfect on Saturday, high of about 37, lows in the mid 20s and I saw one doe.


----------



## loon (Nov 10, 2010)

been pretty cold here steve but supposed to warm up..

December muzz hunt is looking like a hoot though


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice bucks Loon.  You guys see any Bear?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 10, 2010)

I am so jealous- even my wife wishes I had time to go hunting.


----------



## loon (Nov 10, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Nice bucks Loon.  You guys see any Bear?



thanks spliter and yes there are alot of them around, we have a bunch of pics on trail cams that i will put up next week when i get them e-mailed to me  ;-) 

i also had the biggest deer seen on one of the cameras up at the camp "BUT" i somehow deleted it??   :shut: 

the computer we leave up there will be coming home with me sunday and will take it in and see if a comp guy can find it ??

loon


----------



## loon (Nov 15, 2010)

this fella has been hanging around the camp since last year spliter  ;-P 

still havent got the other pics yet..

Terry


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice bear Loon.  Hope you get him, if you want him.


----------



## loon (Nov 17, 2010)

we did bear hunt a few years back but not anymore,but maybe we should?  :cheese: 






seen a few of these during the deer hunt..






and this isnt the big lad i 'had' on film which come to find out is lost forever :roll: 






and the guy on the right is some yahoo trying to figure out his camera   :-/ ;-P 






loon


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice pictures.  I get allot like the last one.  I taped all my flashes because I didn't want to scare game at night.


----------



## loon (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks eh.. we are having fun with them for sure   

here is the same camera from the first picture with the infared feature,we didnt reset the date/time though,when moved..


----------



## ShenValSteve (Nov 18, 2010)

A 400 hundred pound bear was seen less than two miles from where we hunt.  I personally have no desire to kill one, but a friend with a farm nearby lost a sheep last week, probably to a bear.  I might have to consider it now if I see one.


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 18, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> thanks eh.. we are having fun with them for sure
> 
> here is the same camera from the first picture with the infared feature,we didnt reset the date/time though,when moved..



Thats a great pic. I've never seen a moose. You guy See them on the hoof


----------



## loon (Nov 18, 2010)

ShenValSteve said:
			
		

> A 400 hundred pound bear was seen less than two miles from where we hunt.  I personally have no desire to kill one, but a friend with a farm nearby lost a sheep last week, probably to a bear.  I might have to consider it now if I see one.



thats a big bear steve! we have had the odd one around the house and i wouldnt hesitate to get rid of them, as there are kids playing in the woods and if there is a cub around.  you never know what could happen  :sick:


yes we do spliter but they dont give out many tags in our region? 
we were hunting calves a few weeks ago and me and a buddy were taking a break at the bikes when a bull walked out to us  :cheese: very cool to watch but no tags...
the same guy had a cow and calf walk out to him last week during the deer hunt


----------

